# Challenge



## bilorca (Mar 4, 2011)

If a character example is in combat whit a unit of orcs and the character and the unit champion are in a Challenge and there is also the bsb near the champion with the banner that negate the magic items
do the bsb negate the magic items to a characters when they are in a challenge ?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

if it is an area effect then yes. if it requires base contact then yes if the characters original position was in base contact with the standard.


----------

